# Japanese Spaghetti with Mushrooms



## kleenex (Oct 17, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v0etYIze5Q


I want to pass this along...


----------



## johnperkins899 (Oct 17, 2017)

Great! I'm also adding some mustard and lemon juice


----------



## roadfix (Oct 17, 2017)

Great recipe.   Adding spinach is a good idea.   
I'm gonna slurp this spaghetti (in the privacy of my home) like I'm eating ramen.


----------



## kleenex (Oct 17, 2017)

They cook one recipe once a week on a Tuesday.   They have some good looking stuff if you can get all the ingredients.


----------

